# Java 3D 1.5 auf Mac OSX installieren.



## berniebert (12. Sep 2007)

hallo zusammen,
ich möchte Java3D 1.5.0 auf Mac OSX 10.4 installieren. das geht nur manuell. leider verstehe ich die installationsanleitung nicht ganz...  der teil mit dem ich nicht klarkomme ist: 



> 3. Unzip Java 3D 1.5.0 into the "jre" directory of your JDK. For example, if your JDK is in "/usr/java/jdk1.5.0_08/jre", you would do the following:
> 
> cd /usr/java/jdk1.5.0_08/jre
> unzip /tmp/java3d-1_5_0-*/j3d-jre.zip
> ...



wo finde ich beim mac das JDK bzw die JRE? mein eclipse zeigt mir unter installierte JREs folgende JVMs an: 



> /System/Library/Framworks/VavaVM.frameworkVersions/1.3/Home
> /System/Library/Framworks/VavaVM.frameworkVersions/1.3.1/Home
> /System/Library/Framworks/VavaVM.frameworkVersions/1.4/Home
> /System/Library/Framworks/VavaVM.frameworkVersions/1.4.2/Home
> ...



wenn ich in diese verzeichnisse gucke, sind da aber keine unterverzeichnisse "jdk" oder "jre"
drin. also wo finde ich die denn? 

vielen dank! b


----------



## Wildcard (12. Sep 2007)

Du kannst den Kram auch direkt in Eclipse einbinden. Es gibt keinen Grund die Libs in /ext zu packen.


----------



## berniebert (12. Sep 2007)

ok, dann werde ich das mal probieren. danke! b


----------



## berniebert (17. Sep 2007)

hi,
ich hab jetzt mal versucht java3D 1.5 in eclipse einzubinden. aber leider greift er immer noch auf die alte j3d-version zu, die ja auf Mac OSX bei java1.5 standardmäßig dabei ist. wie kann ich das denn ändern? 

bisher habe ich nur die j3d-jre.jar (von java3D 1.5) als library in das eclipse-projekt eingebunden...

danke!, B


----------



## berniebert (17. Sep 2007)

oh, ich hab es rausgefunden. 

ich muss natürlich die jars j3dcore.jar, j3dutil.jar und vecmath.jar einbinden. und diese dann noch im buildpath in der reihenolge vor die mac OSX jre setzen. dann klappts...

danke trotzdem!


----------



## berniebert (17. Sep 2007)

mhh. schade, klapp doch nicht. es werden zwar keine import-fehler mehr angezeigt, aber zur laufzeit scheint er dann wieder auf die alten Java3D libraries zuzugreifen.

um das mal zu illustrieren: ich benutze die methode javax.vecmath.Point3f.getX(), die es erst seit Java3D 1.5 gibt. diese wird erkannt. zur laufzeit wird aber die exception geworfen:

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoSuchMethodError: javax.vecmath.Point3f.getX()

das ist dann wohl wieder die 1.3 version. hat jemand einen tipp wie ich eclipse zwingen kann die neuere library zu benutzen?

vielen Dank!, B


----------

